# Lowrance 522 /Navionics Hot Map Problem



## Nitrobasser (Jul 7, 2005)

I bought the 2008 hotmaps edition and placed into my Lowrance unit, does it automatically start applying the software to the map. I was at Woodland lake in Brighton and it shows this lake as part of this edition. The detail was not very good, just wondered if I had to do something more than just place the card into the unit to activate the hotmaps. When I first put the card in, it did ask if I wanted to install which I answered yes. any help would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## L Carr (Jun 11, 2007)

Nitro Basser:
What I am guessing you have 'not done' is go to the Menu and then the Map Data screen to set up what chart area you want to view with the 522.

Try this:
1) Press the menu key once
You will get a drop down menu in the upper left of the screen
2) Scroll down to the Map Data option and press ent
You will get the Map Data screen 
3) Scroll over to the Map Select and make sure that the Navionics 
option is toggled on 
4) Then scroll down and choose the area of the map you want to view

Exit out of both screens and check it out. If that doesn't work, let me know and we'll go from there.
Larry Carr
Navionics Inc


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

I had the same problem when I first put my card in. I thought it was just "plug and play" but it is not. You have to select the correct region on the card for the GPS to utilize. 

L Carr is the one to help you out! Good Luck...


----------



## Nitrobasser (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for the help Larry. You da man!


----------



## wallyguy (Mar 20, 2009)

Not all maps will be high detail. They will only be as good as the best map available for that lake.


----------

